# Boulmer Northumberland



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, friends of ours are staying in the car park at Boulmer tonight despite 'no overnight parking' signs having been erected.
Thought this may be of interest.
Will let you know if I hear of any further developments.
Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Car Park probably belongs to the Council but the adjacent land does not. If you drive past it and turn left, the grassy area belongs to the Duke of Northumberland.

The villagers are a friendly lot but expect some abuse from the tossers from other areas who bring their dogs to crap everywhere. I had a couple of exchanges and not once did I see a poo bag on their return. :evil: As a dog owner myself, this behaviour makes me quite angry.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi.

As you enter the village were the road turns right.. turn left and there is loads of space at the end to wild camp overlooking the sea.

Regards.


----------

